# Lots of pictures



## Stefan (May 10, 2009)

In my introduction topic people asked for pictures of my animals.

Here we go...

_Aspidelaps lubricus lubricus_:

















_



_

_Crotalus molossus molossus_ (Madera Canyon, Santa Rita mtns, Arizona):






_Crotalus molossus nigrescens_ (Sierra del Nido, Mexico):


























_Crotalus molossus nigrescens_ (Durango, Mexico):











_Naja atra_:


























_Naja mossambica_:











_Naja nivea_:





















_Rhamphiophis rostratus_:











_Sistrurus catenatus edwardsi_ (San Bernardino valley, Arizona):





















_Vipera aspis aspis_ (Creuse, Limousin, France):


























When I have some time again I will post animals that have left my collection 

Hope that you all have enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## Christopher (May 10, 2009)

Awesome snakes! 

looks like they're kept in equally awesome enclosures.


----------



## arbok (May 10, 2009)

wow have you got any pics of your set ups aswell? looks very natural, hows the cleaning working for you?


----------



## LauraM (May 10, 2009)

wow grea collection you have there.. brilliant photo's!!! have you ever been bitten by the cobra?


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 10, 2009)

Wow, you have some awesome animals mate, great pics


----------



## Acrochordus (May 10, 2009)

Sweet pic's, have you ever been Tagged (bite) by one of them?


----------



## Cabotinage (May 10, 2009)

jesus love them all.

does anyone else think that most venomous snakes have a angry looking face?


----------



## Vixen (May 10, 2009)

I would do anything for a rattlesnake, the only exotics I want to keep! Very nice.


----------



## mike83 (May 10, 2009)

great pics mate thank u for sharing with us


----------



## Stefan (May 10, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice words!

I have never been bitten by a venomous. And I will do anything to keep it like this 

I will look if I have some pictures of the enclosures, but don't expect too much of it  They aren't really that awesome.


----------



## PhilK (May 10, 2009)

Pllleeeaaase post some enclosure photos! Look amazing.


----------



## Noongato (May 10, 2009)

Thats awesome, most normal people see a snake and think they all look the same, but its great to see such good photos to show how different your snakes look compared to what we have here.
They are all beautiful, the red one in the first few photos and your avatar is a strange looking little creature, is it venomous? I bet you hate that question as much as we all do. Hehehe


----------



## Stefan (May 10, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Thats awesome, most normal people see a snake and think they all look the same, but its great to see such good photos to show how different your snakes look compared to what we have here.
> They are all beautiful, the red one in the first few photos and your avatar is a strange looking little creature, is it venomous? I bet you hate that question as much as we all do. Hehehe


Thank you for the nice words!

Yes, the _Aspidelaps l. lubricus_ are venomous. It is an Elapid from South Africa  It is a pretty small Elapid. An adult will be around 70 cm.


----------



## Dusty62 (May 10, 2009)

They are absolutly stunning photos and very healthy specimens, well done!!! 

Oh and welcome to the sight!!

& keep them comming!!!


----------



## GTsteve (May 10, 2009)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing! + 1 for enclosure pics.


----------



## Lozza (May 10, 2009)

Wow you have some stunning snakes - great pics too!


----------



## Reptilian (May 10, 2009)

Damn, they are some absolutely lovely snakes mate, thanx for sharing and welcome to the site...


----------



## herpkeeper (May 10, 2009)

great pics, keep us posted with updated pictures.


----------



## Slytherin (May 10, 2009)

Wow beautiful snakes and awesome photos! I particulary like the first red one.


----------



## JasonL (May 10, 2009)

Sweet collection, I'm another who wants to look at your enclosures..


----------



## Slytherin (May 10, 2009)

Enclosures, yes, I'd like to see them too.


----------



## Drazzy (May 10, 2009)

I love the Aspidelaps lubricus lubricus:


----------



## chloethepython (May 10, 2009)

beautiful snakes and great photos

i love the first one


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 10, 2009)

Great pics Stefan, your snakes are beautiful.
Welcome to the aps.
What are the substrates you use, i love the natural look and Im sick of newspaper.
Cheers


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 11, 2009)

Beautiful animals mate, you should be proud. We all absolutely love our Aussie snakes, but it's fascinating to see what exotics people from other countries keep. Well done & congratulations on a stunning collection.


----------



## Selene (May 11, 2009)

*turns green and falls of chair* What amazingly beautiful snakes you have... absolutely stunning... thankyou for sharing


----------



## Sturdy (May 11, 2009)

awesome shots mate. 
love the rattlers.


----------



## mark83 (May 11, 2009)

awesome pics


----------



## Stefan (May 11, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Great pics Stefan, your snakes are beautiful.
> Welcome to the aps.
> What are the substrates you use, i love the natural look and Im sick of newspaper.
> Cheers


I am using peat litter (without manure) and sand with little stones in it  

My room with some enclosures:












This is a while ago. There are some changes now and there are going to be more enclosures in some weeks.


----------



## dragonboi_92 (May 12, 2009)

they are awesome. can you handle any of them?
enclosures are awesome as well


----------



## reptilefan95 (May 12, 2009)

Hey man those are the most amazing snake shots i love the one with the open mouth, think it was the rattle? Amazing enclosures as well, dont be shy on the photos we are all herp lovers here so keep em coming.


----------



## Omgitschris (May 12, 2009)

fantastic photo's and awsome enclosures.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (May 12, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous snakes!


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 12, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Mudimans (May 12, 2009)

Wow. Nice collection you have there Stefan, and great pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stefan (May 15, 2009)

Thank you all! I am happy that you all liked my pictures!


----------



## melgalea (May 15, 2009)

wow , breathtaking. i absolutely never tire of looking at elapids from all over the world. ur very very lucky. 
cheers
mel


----------



## Bax155 (May 15, 2009)

Love the naja nivea, very nice looking elapid!! Great collection too by the way!!


----------



## dragonboi_92 (May 17, 2009)

soooo....no handling?


----------



## kandi (May 17, 2009)

nice pics of snakes love the enclosures, do have anything non venomous?


----------



## Stefan (May 18, 2009)

Offcourse these animals need to be handled  No free handling offcourse...

I have two non venomous snakes. A red Cornsnake (_Pantherophis guttata_) and a Kingsnake (_Lampropeltis getula getula_).


----------

